# Sahara’s here - Misty Garden Wall + Cloud Flooring



## thisistiff (Jun 22, 2020)

As the title says! No entry fee but tips are appreciated


----------



## May.I (Jun 22, 2020)

May I please come visit?


----------



## Whohaw (Jun 22, 2020)

yes please


----------



## Yorli (Jun 22, 2020)

would love to visit please


----------



## Feferily (Jun 22, 2020)

Also would love to visit! <3


----------



## Thomalk44 (Jun 22, 2020)

I would like to visit


----------



## supernerd (Jun 22, 2020)

wow I'd love to come buy from Sahara!


----------



## Elle00 (Jun 22, 2020)

May i Come and shop? Will drop off the the gold nugget!


----------



## Anblick (Jun 22, 2020)

Can I visit please?


----------



## helbels (Jun 22, 2020)

i’d like to visit if you’re still open!


----------



## KarinaKatrea (Jun 22, 2020)

I would also love to come visit if you are still inviting people over =)


----------



## AureliaErin (Jun 22, 2020)

Hey! Please could I visit?


----------



## thisistiff (Jun 22, 2020)

Currently offline but I’ll be on in about 20 mins!


----------



## BlkGrlMgc (Jun 22, 2020)

Waiting for your return, would love to visit.


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi! I'd also love to stop by when you come back  I absolutely adore the wallpaper Sahara has today!


----------



## Rosaline (Jun 22, 2020)

i'd love to come when you get back!


----------



## little10 (Jun 22, 2020)

May I visit when you’re back?  if it’s not too late. I’m Kay from Chamomile island


----------



## thisistiff (Jun 22, 2020)

Sorry for the wait you guys but im on now!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020

If ur still interested pls dm me!


----------



## courtxh (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi, if this is still open, may i come by please?


----------



## CaveGirl (Jun 22, 2020)

I’d love to stop by!


----------



## Whitela (Jun 22, 2020)

Can I stop by?


----------



## thisistiff (Jun 22, 2020)

I won’t be on for another hour or so sorry guys but dm me in an hr and I can let you in


----------



## Cinnamom (Jun 22, 2020)

I'd love to stop by!! ^-^


----------



## thisistiff (Jun 23, 2020)

Sorry i just lost all energy to play lool but I am on now if anyone is still avail?


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 23, 2020)

Can I come visit?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 23, 2020)

Would I be able to come as well please?


----------

